# Moira - Pretty Syrian hamster - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here, email [email protected] or call Anna on 0751 568 4921. We recommend calling us as we can't always check our emails daily.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes for the rest of her life.
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals: 1
Sex: Female.
Age(s): 8 months
Name(s): Moira
Neutered: No.
Reason for rehoming: Originally came from a home who had become overwhelmed with animals and so passed them onto a rescue contact who cared for them till we had room.
Will the group be split: No.
Other: Friendly.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Now in a new home


----------

